# Sandblasting Orifice Questions



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know anything about the guns but the Tip will get bigger with time. After all it is being sandblasted too.

Is your gun similar to this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Sandblaster-Gun-Extra-Nozzles-Blasting/dp/B000FVEEU6

These guns are getting more popular, and the abrasive media is no longer just sand.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40925

Even Soda:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66742


----------



## vegerl (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sand blast gun clearification*

It's like this one. The orifice is before the nozzle and should not see much. if any, wear. I believe it controls the cfm throughput of the gun and the larger the orifice - the more sand is delivered. So long as the compressor can keep up. I am looking for someone with more experience to back me up or set me striaght.

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Powermate-009-0002CT-Air-Sandblast/dp/B000SZY9AO


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*re: machining orfice size*



> .... I can have two of them machined to match the largest one....


Veg, I don,t see why you're considering machining an orfice of a $20 Gun when as you say:


vegerl said:


> ......The orifice is before the nozzle and should not see much. if any, wear.


 If you want to know which size works best for you, since you have already bought the gun, why not just try it out for yourself?


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> If you want to know which size works best for you, since you have already bought the gun, why not just try it out for yourself?



:thumbsup:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The inside of the nozzle will definitely wear as you use it. These are syphon type nozzles and are hardened. I would not try to machine them out. If your compressor will deliver the CFMs you need, then you are good to go. These guns are OK for a DIYer doing lawn furniture or a bike frame, or for use in a blast cabinet. For serious work you'll want a pressurized system that will accomodate different types of blast media, like plastic or walnut shells, etc. You must have a serious compressor. Syphon guns are notorious air hogs.


----------



## Rmankty (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello! This is the sight I've been looking for! I dont have any experience with sandblasting except with a cabinet long ago.While I can see the benefit of owning one,the reason I am looking at buying one now is for a special purpose- to fill in a tunnel underneath the concrete driveway of my Mothers home. My question then is getting the best affordable equipment to fill this hole up, and I'll cap each end with concrete.The tunnel is approx 25 ft long 8" diameter.Then end of the gun is called the orifice? And you plug nozzles into that? I was told that I could shoot sand through the gun without a nozzle,would that gain diameter? I'm willing to spend enough to get a good compressor, maybe a pressure tank instead of a siphon/gravity feed hopper and a sandblasting gun that has the biggest orifice that is practical.plus hose and a respirator.The only other way I know to DIY on this is to buy/rent a hand grout pump with hose: or buy some poly expanding foam. Your help is appreciated,I thank you for it in advance!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The smaller the oriface the tighter the pattern.
Picture a garden hose, If there's no nozzle on the end you get flow and not much pressure. Add the nozzle and pressure goes up and flow goes down.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Assuming that you are serious, is this a culvert or a washout? If an actual culvert, and if the affected grading has been changed such that it can be abandoned, and you simply want to eliminate the possibility of skunks or whatever getting into it, you should be able to simply cap the ends, whether with concrete, rebar, etc. If it is a washout, I would suggest searching for a local mudjacking company. Trying to pack it full with a sandblaster does not make a lot of sense to me, and it seems like the cost of everything required to do so would exceed that of a more typical solution.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Crazy idea to to even try it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A sandblaster is not the answer to filling in a void. If you are worried about the driveway collapsing, then you should pump it full of concrete slurry or grout. A sandblaster won't get it full. You'll have voids, plus the amount of work and air consumed to fill it would be outrageous.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Rmankty said:


> Hello! This is the sight I've been looking for! I dont have any experience with sandblasting except with a cabinet long ago.While I can see the benefit of owning one,the reason I am looking at buying one now is for a special purpose- to fill in a tunnel underneath the concrete driveway of my Mothers home. *My question then is getting the best affordable equipment to fill this hole up, and I'll cap each end with concrete.The tunnel is approx 25 ft long 8" diameter.*Then end of the gun is called the orifice? And you plug nozzles into that? I was told that I could shoot sand through the gun without a nozzle,would that gain diameter? I'm willing to spend enough to get a good compressor, maybe a pressure tank instead of a siphon/gravity feed hopper and a sandblasting gun that has the biggest orifice that is practical.plus hose and a respirator.The only other way I know to DIY on this is to buy/rent a hand grout pump with hose: or buy some poly expanding foam. Your help is appreciated,I thank you for it in advance!


Ayuh,.... Forget about throwin' all that money away,.... 
'ell,... $100.00 oughta cover it...

Get yerself a shovel, a wheelbarrow, a 2x4, 'bout 12' long, 'n a 6" disc, cut outa 3/4" plywood....

Screw the plywood disc onto the end of the 12' 2x4....

Shovel the end of yer tunnel full of stone, 'n dirt,...

Use the 2x4, with the 6" disc, to push yer pile of dirt, 'n stone into the tunnel, as Far as ya can, til the 12' 2x4 is All the way into the tunnel....
Pull the 2x4 with the disc on it, Outa the tunnel, 'n fill the end back in with dirt, 'n stone, with yer shovel...
Then push that load in, All the way...

When ya can't shove anymore dirt, 'n stone into that side of the road,...
Go 'round to the other side, at the other end of the tunnel, 'n do what ya just did on the 1st end...


----------

